# Pink Vieja fenestratus spawn!



## JWhipple

My pair of pink Vieja fenestratus produced some eggs this weekend! I'm rather excited and am hoping for the best!

Here's one of the eggs, then the rest are some shots I took this evening of the two.


----------



## Ichy

very cool , dont see those too often best of luck to you


----------



## Big Vine

Cool...good luck with the spawn!
BV


----------



## JWhipple

Just a heads up to anyone in Florida - if these hatch and survive , free fry to anyone who wants them once they grow up a little!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Congrats! 8) :thumb:


----------



## lil mama

I'm in central Florida......I wish I had the tank room. I have been fighting MTS  Very nice fish tho....much luck with the fry!


----------



## TheFishGuy

lil mama said:


> I have been fighting MTS


don't fight it, embrace it 

Now for the peer pressure

Everyone else is doing it 8)

Only the cool people have MTS 

Hey, want some MTS little girl?  :lol:

MTS is where it's at, it's all the rage

MTS is groovy 8)

In all seriousness.... I love these fish, Great job :thumb: I wish I could have some.... hint hint :lol:


----------



## Big Vine

TheFishGuy said:


> Hey, want some MTS little girl?  :lol:


   :lol:

BV :wink:


----------



## JWhipple

They hatched today!

No good photos yet of the fry, BUT, I did get some of the parents today - WOW, what a difference in coloration they have!

The female (which has the bulk of the dark markings) has almost twice as much dark markings on her today!

The male (mostly orange now - the larger of the two) has lost almost all of his black on the body except for that which is on his fins!

I can see the fry wiggling around in the gravel, but because of where they hatched, haven't been able to get a good camera angle on them!

More photos to come as they "develop" LOL!


----------



## Big Vine

Wow, they just keep getting more and more beautiful---imagine how they'll look once the fry are free-swimming! 8) 
BV


----------



## lil mama

Giggle....TFG there you go again Mr. funny man. I should be getting my 125g into a couple of weeks. Then I will have 2 tanks, doesn't really qualify for multiple tanks though. I want a GT, a Texas, EBJD, and a few others in the worst kind of way. I would have to get different tanks for them .....not going in with Fedor in the 125g. I'm going to set the 30g up to breed feeders. I have a 14 x 14 extra room that is "my room". I have been dreaming of setting it up as a aquarium room.......I want I want I want


----------



## Natalie

Gorgeous pink Viejas! I've never seen any in person...


----------



## countrykat

Good luck with the babies!


----------



## TheFishGuy

They are stunning J, simply stunning! I can't wait for you to ship me some


----------



## BlackShark11k

Me too  Wow, never seen any of those guys before (pink fenestratus, I've seen the normal ones)

I have to get shots for my MTS every week...if I don't I'll flood out the house :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

The first time I ever set up my 185 back in 1992 I had two of these... that's the last time I've ever seen or had them


----------



## JWhipple

Ok folks - here's the first photos of the fry... The quality is absolutely HORRIBLE,but, first photos are first photos!

These consistute 3 different spots that the fry have been moved to and from by the parents...


----------



## TheFishGuy

AWESOME :thumb:


----------



## JWhipple

Some new photos - they are free swimming now, and a number of photos of the proud parents!


















Proud Daddy!









































Proud Momma!


----------



## lil mama

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine

Awesome...I really like that 2nd one of the 'Proud Momma'! 8) 
BV


----------



## JWhipple

Kinda makes me think twice about putting my hand in the tank!


----------



## JWhipple

Presenting - THE FRY GUYS!!!!


----------



## JWhipple




----------



## JWhipple

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0_2106.flv <-- video!


----------



## lil mama

WOW look at all those fry! Great pics I like that 4th pic. The fry look like they know your taking their picture.


----------



## BlackShark11k

WOW! They are so awsome!!! Man, i want some so bad


----------



## TheFishGuy

Simply Fantastic JWhipple, just fantastic.


----------



## Big Vine

Awesome pics & video!
I love how dad swims up from behind the fry and toward the camera right at the end of the footage. Those darker markings on mom are gorgeous. They look like proud parents! :thumb:

BV


----------



## JWhipple

Hey, if anyone is interested, I just posted 2 wallpapers that I made from some of these photos , sized at 1680x1050 - perfect fit for a widescreen monitor!

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... ithFry.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... ithFry.jpg


----------



## TheFishGuy

You're such a tease...


----------



## JWhipple

TheFishGuy said:


> You're such a tease...


I'm pretty ****** proud of how those shots came out


----------



## TheFishGuy

No doubt you're one heck of a photographer. I'm going to pm you a site you might be interested in :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> No doubt you're one heck of a photographer. I'm going to pm you a site you might be interested in :thumb:


Is it mine  :lol: Just kidding 

BTW, i have the pics up as wallpaper now


----------



## JWhipple

Glad you like :-D

I'm feeling sick as **** right now - so - only thing that makes me feel good is taking pictures, so I've spent the last 30 minutes shooting more photos...

If I call in tomorrow I can see my SD card getting a **** of a workout :-D


----------



## TheFishGuy

artemis1 said:


> BTW, i have the pics up as wallpaper now


  Me too.... I usually have my own fish :roll:


----------



## JWhipple

The mother's colors are still on the move - here's one I snapped last night!

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... uswFry.jpg


----------



## lil mama

Beautiful pic....you are a great photographer. I hope you didn't catch the same thing I had. It's going around Florida. The severe headaches were the worse. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Now that latest picture is on my desktop :lol:


----------



## JWhipple

LOL don't jump too quickly - here's another one for ya 

Didn't come out quite as sharp though...










Or in widescreen format:

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... Fry1-1.jpg


----------



## TheFishGuy

> Or in widescreen format:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JWhipple

Ok everyone, I can't sleep tonight, so I come out and look at their tank - all the fry are huddled across the front edge of the tank down in the substrate, so, I just HAD to get the camera!

Included below each photo is a link to a 1680x1050 shot.









http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg









http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg









http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg









http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg









http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg









http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg









http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg


----------



## bernie comeau

Wow  amazing pictures!


----------



## Big Vine

Look at all those cute little eyeballs! Excellent pics!
BV


----------



## TheFishGuy

Excellent :thumb:


----------



## lil mama

I love that last pic. It looks like they are all fighting to be front and center in the pic. You know, take one of me dad, no me, no me first. You must be very proud of all those babies!  Thanks for keeping us up to date on photos.


----------



## JWhipple

Here's the newest photo - just snapped it a few minutes ago - they're growing quickly!

NOTE: The red in their bellies indicates that they LOVE finely crushed Tetra "Microcrabs" 










http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg


----------



## TheFishGuy

Very nice, they're showing som signs of juvi virticle barring too. Great pictures :thumb:


----------



## lil mama

WOW they are getting big! That's just too cool.


----------



## Big Vine

Man, you sure take great pics.
I miss having breeding cichlids and being able to raise fry and watch them grow up.

Yours look great!
BV


----------



## JWhipple

The secret of these pictures is to take them at night when the fry are "sleeping"... I come into the room when it's all dark and the tank light off.. They always sleep at the front of the tank by the glass, so, I take a few random shots along the bottom of the front of the tank ;-)


----------



## JWhipple

New batch of photos coming up 

These are not my best work, but, I wanted to get some updated pictures of the fry and the parents for size comparison..

Mother is about 5", father is about 6"


----------



## TheFishGuy

Fantastic! I love em!


----------



## lil mama

You sure can see the teeth on those fish.  The fry are getting so big fast. I love their coloring.


----------



## JWhipple

I've been nipped by them once by putting my hands into the tank to resecure one of the artificial plants into the substrate - didn't feel good!


----------



## Big Vine

Haha! :lol: 


JWhipple said:


>


I think that ^^^ little fella is gonna grow up to have quite the personality! 

Fantastic pics! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## JWhipple

The biggest one above the mother's eye? OH YES!

It's already the biggest one of the brood, and is a curious little bugger!

Anytime we walk past the tank, it swims the length of the tank just to see where we're going . Whenever we sit in front of the tank, it's the one that comes and just watches us like we're the ones in the tank!


----------



## Big Vine

Hehe...definitely sounds like a keeper! 8) 
BV


----------



## JWhipple

Not sure if anyone here would know - are these guys like Pink Convicts, where some of the offspring may not be of the Pink variety?


----------



## straitjacketstar

I don't know about that but dude...I've never wanted pink fennies till I saw yours.  
You can send me some yis.


----------



## lil mama

straitjacketstar said:


> I don't know about that but dude...I've never wanted pink fennies till I saw yours.
> You can send me some yis.


I have to agree. I wish I had tank space for some. How big do they get?


----------



## JWhipple

Per their profile on here, 14"


----------



## Marc280106

Nice pair. Congrats on the spawn.


----------



## lil mama

So you would have to have a minimum 75g to have one?


----------



## JWhipple

Sounds about right... With these two being young, I have them in a 55 gallon right now but they tend to stay on one side of it... They are only 5" and 6".

I'll have to upgrade their tank before too long though.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Pink Fennes will not produce standard color fennes


----------



## JWhipple

Uh oh LOL time to get a bigger tank NOW! The female is starting to get black all over her again ROFL!


----------



## lil mama

You sure must be doing something right! Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## JWhipple

Whew - false alarm!

No new eggs - but - I did move the parents out of that tank to leave it for the fry.

Here's some newly updated photos.. Enjoy!

As you'll see there's a variety of sizes, and colors. Some of these guys are almost all BLACK (go figure?)










Yes - for those of you who are going to ask - the fish in the middle of this picture IS the same little one I mentioned had the personality ;-)


----------



## lil mama

Great close up shots. opcorn: Are you sure your not a professional photographer? If not you missed your calling! LOL What is your secret to successful spawning and raising of the fry?


----------



## JWhipple

Yes, very sure - in fact before last father's day, I never even had a digital camera LOL!

Honestly, I just let the parents do all the work, but I make sure that the water is clean, that the fry are well fed with a variety foods, and that that parents stay happy!

Cichlids are AWESOME parents - just let them to the rearing and all is usually good !

Now, the secret to taking good pictures - especially with fish that are just over 1cm long and dart all over the place - patience and take LOTS of shots. Auto-focus just doesn't lock on to them fast enough!

My photos are all crops - I take tons of shots with the camera (7.1 megapixel) and crop out whatever I want to keep.. Then I use Corel Paint Shop Pro to do a little cleaning if there's any spots on the glass that I want to get out.

To get these pictures I posted tonight, I took roughly 100 pictures... and these leave a little to be desired!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Wow! Nice  Do you have a DSLR? What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## JWhipple

Kodak Easyshare Z710 - not a DSLR


----------



## lil mama

I know what you mean by lots of shots. I taped a ruler to the outside of my tank trying to show my fish's size. It took a lot of shots to get one where he lined up straight with the ruler. He was actually pretty mad at the ruler being there. Once he calmed down a little I was able to get some shots. My daughter was laughing at the ruler I used "Dare to resist violence" Fedor has some issues with aggression. LOL


----------



## Big Vine

Fantastic shots!
I really like the darker fry which appear to take after the mom.



JWhipple said:


> Yes - for those of you who are going to ask - the fish in the middle of this picture IS the same little one I mentioned had the personality ;-)


Haha, that one won't be forgotten, will it? It has been quite the sport in front of the camera! :lol:

BV


----------



## lil mama

How often do you do water changes and how much do you change out when there are fry?


----------



## JWhipple

I usually do 25 to 33% where there are no fry, and then once every 2 weeks.

With fry, I limited it to about 15%... I also waited a bit longer for the dechlorinating chemicals to kick in before adding it to the tank to be sure that it got any bad stuff out of there.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Those are nice fish, I wish I had some


----------



## JWhipple

TheFishGuy,

I am SOOO sorry I haven't gotten any of these shipped to you yet! You WILL get some - I promise!

Here's some photos I took this evening. Pardon the algae on the gravel - I need to take care of that! I've been leaving their light on too long every day!

They were picking through the gravel at some shrimp pellets I put in. That's also what looks like spots on the glass - it's actually food in the water.

I hope these pictures show the size range!


----------



## lil mama

I love those pics. They are getting so big. Your so lucky TFG....you have room for some of those guys. I know it's just a guess but how many fry do you think you ended up with?


----------



## JWhipple

I'd say right now I probably have about 150 of them.


----------



## lil mama

Nice work.....This is the first time your fish have spawned?


----------



## JWhipple

Cichlids of this size - yes.

I've had convicts and jewel cichlids spawn as well.. Guess I just love taking pictures of fish.

As weird as it sounds, its almost as calming to me to shoot photos of fish as it is to shoot at a paper target at the pistol range.

Both require patience, concentration, and a little practice... Shooting photos of fish is a little cheaper though 

I have a very high-stress job. Having had been a police officer and having been an MP in the Marine Corps Reserve, I learned a lot about stress management.. It helps - A LOT!


----------



## TheFishGuy

J, Here's what to keep an eye out for.... The large ones will start to naturally "cull" the smaller ones.... There's nothing wrong with that, but just wanted you to be prepared as you may start to see it happen soon...

Personally I let nature take it's course when breeding. It results in the strongest fish.


----------



## Big Vine

Excellent pics, as always...is our little inquisitive buddy still in there? Are you still able to tell him apart from the others? Hopefully his siblings didn't 'cull' him. 

You mentioned earlier that you removed the parents, so that means the fry have the 55 gal. all to themselves, right? How is the decor situation---did you leave everything in there, or is it pretty much bare (aside from the gravel, of course)?

Is it better to keep a growout tank void of decor/territories and just give the fish open space?
Or is it preferrable to set up hiding spots for them? What are your guys' thoughts on this? :-?

BV


----------



## JWhipple

Big Vine said:


> Excellent pics, as always...is our little inquisitive buddy still in there? Are you still able to tell him apart from the others? Hopefully his siblings didn't 'cull' him.


First photo - just to the right of the center :-D Getting harder to tell him apart from the rest though.



Big Vine said:


> You mentioned earlier that you removed the parents, so that means the fry have the 55 gal. all to themselves, right? How is the decor situation---did you leave everything in there, or is it pretty much bare (aside from the gravel, of course)?


Just a few artificial plants left in there. It's the same situation though - they were born and raised in the left half of the 55 gallon - they still rarely ever venture into the other side of the tank.



Big Vine said:


> Is it better to keep a growout tank void of decor/territories and just give the fish open space?
> Or is it preferrable to set up hiding spots for them? What are your guys' thoughts on this? :-?
> 
> BV


****** good question. I'd like to see other's answers on this as well!


----------



## TheFishGuy

All my tanks are bare. It's easier to keep them clean. No hiding spots unless the tank is being used as a hospital tank and the fish needs to be completely comfortable.

Hiding spots create territory, territory breeds aggression, aggression breeds death.... So no hiding spots


----------



## JWhipple

Oooooh boy - I just captured on camera the laying of some new eggs - plus a short 30 second video of it!

Guess I need to make some room PDQ for more fry!

Time to start a new thread with the photos and video of eggs being layed IN ACTION!


----------



## JWhipple

By the way, with the exception of those fry already promised to people, I had thought about selling the new fry when they hatch, maybe on aquabid.

If I did - how much do you think I should sell them for?


----------



## lil mama

I understand the stress factor from work and the enjoyment of an aquarium. Got to hand it to you for being a police officer in this days and age.....lot of crazy, crazy people out there! Have you ever noticed they all seem to move to Florida? LOL Got to go check out your new thread.


----------



## JWhipple

Actually I was a police officer in Los Angeles for 4 1/2 years ... during which time the Rodney King riots too place.

I never bothered once I moved back home to Florida - but I do admit, I loved the job! HATED most of the people I dealt with, but, LOVED the job!


----------



## lil mama

LA is crazy! I'm originally from So Cal, never lived as far north as LA. The gangs out there make the gangs here look like preschool kids LOL.


----------



## TheFishGuy

If you decide to start another thread with the video post a link to it on this thread or just post it on this thread, it's along the same lines of this subject wouldn't ya think? 

I police..... this site :lol: Sometimes I don't like the people I deal with too :lol: But most are very understanding!


----------



## JWhipple

Here's the new thread 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## JWhipple

One last batch of photos for this original thread 

Here's the biggest baby of the original brood - just over 1" already!









Here's a few assorted ones..


----------



## TheFishGuy

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Wow they got big fast!


----------



## JWhipple

What amazed me is that with that one being so big, there are still some just BARELY over 1cm long!

The difference in size is stunning!

Look at the last photo - the largest one is in the frame to the right of center...

Now look to the right and below that one - those 2 tiny ones!


----------



## JWhipple

Hmmm I just noticed those blue spots on the fins of the largest baby..

TheFishGuy - what's your thoughts on this?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I imagine that they go through a color morph much like midas and RD's do. Some start out barred then slowly change to orange or "red" My assumption is this is a survival tactic in order to blend in before they become serious predators, or predators that can compete atleast :thumb:


----------



## Bluekiller82

Just went through this whole thread, great job!!

How big are the parents right now?


----------



## lil mama

Great pics and great parenting. You've done an awesome job with these fry. Don't give me the parents did all the work either, we all know how much work it takes to produce nice fish. :thumb:


----------



## JWhipple

Bluekiller82 said:


> How big are the parents right now?


The father is about 6 inches, mother is about 5 inches.

Thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## JWhipple

It's time for an update on these guys.

First thing's first - I lost about 99% of them - in fact - I have literally only 2 left.

It wasn't due to anything that I did...

Some vandals broke into my home and destroyed 2 of my tanks - one of those that the fry were housed in. A lot more was destroyed, but, I'll get over all of that.

All but 2 were on the floor, dead of course. The other 2 were in what little water was left. I moved them in with the parents and they have been thriving since.

Here's a few photos - they are getting big, FAST!
Of course, there's a link immediately below each to a high-resolution 1680x1050 widescreen version.










http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg










http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg










http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg

The best news is saved for last!

I've got a fresh batch of eggs as of today!

I'll post photos later of those - but there's a LOT of them! And I mean A LOT!


----------



## JWhipple

Ok ....

The first photo of the eggs - lets just say when I look at it , all that comes to mind is the scene in The Matrix - "Fields.... Endless Fields"...










http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg










http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg










http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg










http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg










http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg


----------



## sselraven

watch it!

I have a pair and what they do they sapwn like cons 
and everysingle time more more and more

right now i am sitting maybe on 1k of fry and another 300 half inch size these crazy fish once they got to it the are kings of the tank and you will have them every 2-3 weeks

go :dancing: od luck


----------



## mick74

hope everything go,s well.good luck


----------



## Big Vine

JWhipple...ugh...what can I say?
I'm so sorry to hear about the vandalism. I hope everything (and everyone!) else is okay.

Glad to hear you were able to salvage a couple of the remaining fry...they've grown a lot!
Congrats on the latest spawn too. Sounds like you'll have tons more fry to growout in no time. :thumb:

BV


----------



## JWhipple

Basically what they have done is messed with my family. To me, my fish are not different than my dogs, cats, children, or wife - they are all family members and I will deal with someone threatening a family member of mine.

I make a point now of parking my car down the street at the elementary school so that people think nobody is home...

I'll take care of business if someone comes into my house unexpectedly... The only thing that will beat them to the hospital is the headlights of the ambulance they are on. Notice I didn't say the rotating red lights on the ambulance - around here they don't turn on the red lights when they have a DOA in the back of the wagon!

I've also spent a fortune in "spycams" that are installed in the walls around the house - pinhole sized ones that can't be seen, as well as exterior cameras disguised as rocks that are in our landscaping. They are all hooked up to a rather large UPS so they will continue to function (as well as the recorder) in the event of a power-loss or power being cut. Additionally, I have them all hooked through my PC so I can monitor via the web while I am not home. I also upgraded the ammo that I carry in my concealed weapon... If I come home and someone's in the house that shouldn't be there, I don't dial 911 until after they are on the floor bleeding out.

Forget about an alarm system - they are worthless - if someone is going to get caught, I want to have evidence that they were actually INSIDE the house - forget about scaring them off before they get in!

So - all that negativity aside - the remaining fish are happy and healthy. I'm looking forward to the hatching of this batch of fry!


----------



## cichlidboy17

wow those are some intense fish..


----------



## TheFishGuy

Unbelieveable.... That sucks... I hope things go better for you in the future 

opcorn:


----------



## lil mama

I can't believe the scum bags! Why did they have to mess with the tanks? Mess with your family? That's going too far! You know here in Florida you don't have to run if someone attacks you or threatens your life on the street any more. You can kill them. They don't have to be IN your house any more either. They can be outside trying to get in and you can kill them. It's called the castle doctrine. My husband has a concealed weapons license and he is an expert marksman. You should get a nice big American Bulldog like we have, they have the most savage set of teeth you will ever see on a dog! They are extremely loyal to their people and you talk about protective. I pity the fool that thinks they can break in to our home and make it back out in one piece. Sorry to hear about your vandalism, hope you catch them


----------



## JWhipple

Oh I understand that completely 

That is precisely why I got my concealed weapon permit!


----------



## Neptune Boulevard

I am so sorry that your house was vandalized JW. I hate to hear about bad things happening to good people.

If it will make you any happier, the pinkies you gave me are doing just fine! They are growing so fast it's unbelievable. I have 2 in my 55g and 2 smaller ones in my 10g growout. Looks like I'll have to be getting a bigger tank!

I thought I would post some pics and put a spark back into this thread. Theyre crappy cell phone pictures, but pictures none the less. When I get my stimulus check I'll get a fancy-pants digital camera haha.

I think I got the camera lover! :lol: 









Like two peas in a pod.

















And one of their home (for now):


----------



## Neptune Boulevard

P.S.~ sorry for the sideways pic, thought I corrected that!


----------



## JWhipple

Good to know that they are doing well!  That makes me happy!


----------



## TheFishGuy

They look very nice Neptune Boulevard


----------



## JWhipple

Guess who's been a little busy?

Today they started free swimming.


----------



## JWhipple

I think I actually caught EVERY single fry in this one photo - anyone care to count em? :-D


----------



## TheFishGuy

SWEET! ........... 136


----------



## JWhipple

Any other counts? LOL it's like counting jellybeans in a jar or looking through a Where's Waldo book LOL


----------



## TheFishGuy

I want numbers 34-44. I've memorized the look on their faces.... :lol:


----------



## lostnight

There is a Fen at a LFS here in Dayton (Jack's Aquarium, Smithville Rd) that's been around since '07, they can't seem to sell him. He must be pushing 7 inches. His price used to be listed, but since they moved him into a larger aquarium they must have misplaced the price tag. I doubt anyone there even knows what he is anymore, lol. :lol:


----------



## JWhipple

Sounds like the people in that area don't know a good fish to buy when they see it 

Is it a pink, or standard variant fenestratus?


----------



## lostnight

pink, I'll try to remember to take a pic next time I go there


----------



## lostnight

I stopped there after work today to pick up some dogfood. Looks closer to 6 inches TL, and probably female.


----------



## JWhipple

Wow, that's a good lookin' one!!

Probably about the same size as my male!










Colors really jump out more on a dark background!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Looks like I might have to take the four hour road trip to pick it up. I really want one of these (or a pair) bad!


----------



## JWhipple

And I still owe you some :-( I feel bad that I've not gotten to send you any yet!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Don't feel bad, I think you've gone through enough!


----------



## lostnight

If you really do make the road trip let me know, I live 5 minutes away from there.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I will definately let you know. My brother lives in Columbus and he might need help moving... although his company will probably pay for the movers....


----------



## JWhipple

Here's a photo I just snapped of the 2 remaining fish of the original batch - amazing how much of a size difference there is in the two!

Markings are significantly different as well!


----------



## Neptune Boulevard

the size difference is pretty big in my tank as well. I've got two at 3" and the other two at 1 1/2"

very beautiful.


----------



## TheFishGuy

That's pretty common to have size differences in spawns. Once one gets a head start it will always eat first, and eat more....


----------



## JWhipple

Funny though - look at the markings of the larger one - looks like a non-pink fenny doesn't it?


----------



## TheFishGuy

The pink should come with time, when they mature....


----------



## Neptune Boulevard

about what size should they start to color up?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Size is a relative term. But I'd say from 6-7 inches???


----------



## Neptune Boulevard

wow, i've still got a little while to go!


----------



## sselraven

Sure you do i am actually working on a new spawn and growing previous one 
Only 2 survived from my first spawn i never though that my plecos will enjoy the fry .. he he


----------



## lostnight

That one Fen at my local Jack's Aquarium is gone, someone must haved snagged it.


----------



## PepoLD

... so i find this thread all excited, and page 1, 2, 3 everyone talking about the amazing pictures.... page 10 and none of the pics work anymore!! 

**** i was so excited when i found it :-?

oh well... just tought i had to share my frustration


----------



## JWhipple

Yeah, I ended up reorganizing my photobucket account..

Here's a link to my fish album!

http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/KI4LIV/Fish/


----------



## PepoLD

whow great  thanks!!!


----------



## PepoLD

one doubt hehe >)

is this breeding color










and this regular color??










or those are different Fenny's?

so many pics oO


----------



## JWhipple

The pink one is the male. The other fish you see is one of his female offspring, a non-pink fenny.

Somewhere in their background was a non-pink, but the mother and father were both pinks.

In the 2nd photo you can see the male behind the non-pink.


----------



## PepoLD

Oh, thought they switched colors when breeding  i get it now 

you have some amazing shots there !


----------



## dwarfpike

It can be confusing becuase there is a pink fene that looks like the blue posted above, but with a pink face and then there is the all pink fene like the top pic ... and both are called pink fenes in the hobby.


----------



## JWhipple

Thank you 

I unfortunately had to get rid of the pink... He ended up killing almost all my other large cichlids :-( He was a beautiful fish, but he killed 10 other fish. The only ones I have left now are a single Red Devil and a Mayan.


----------



## PepoLD

Whow the Fene did that?

i have read in many places that he is the less agressive of all the viejas Oo

whow can't imagine V. Argentea agression


----------



## JWhipple

Yep... Killed his mate, then later on just before the massacre he killed his daughter that was shown in the pictures, then on to the rest of the fish... **** shame really, he was a real looker!


----------



## TheFishGuy

PepoLD said:


> whow can't imagine V. Argentea agression


I can't keep mine together. As a matter of fact I keep them in tanks with much larger agressive cichlids like dovii, jags and amphilophus of sorts...


----------



## PepoLD

oh there you are TFG! you have to post on my vieja thread >)

my V. Argentea is really small (about 5 cms) and the Fenestrata is like 10cms, so he's really shy atm... so i guess I'm good for now hehe x)


----------



## TheFishGuy

Gotta link?


----------



## PepoLD

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=214502&postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0


----------

